# This article is painfully flawed...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

http://www.carbuzz.com/m/Article.aspx?Id=40828

First, they have somehow missed that Tesla provided most all US orders with a 3-month range for delivery.

Second, and worse, they have butchered how they explain the tax credit and moreover give bad information. They say they anticipate 200k in Q1 2018 and that buyers in September 2018 will get the full credit. That's just flat out wrong...

Shameful!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> http://www.carbuzz.com/m/Article.aspx?Id=40828
> 
> First, they have somehow missed that Tesla provided most all US orders with a 3-month range for delivery.
> 
> ...


if you look at the writer's other articles, he is not keen on EVs, especially Tesla. He has an article with 5 negatives about EVs and the #1 was they are not noisy and obviously everyone is turned off by a silent car.


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Seems the oil lobby is strong with these guys


----------

